# DeShawn Re-signed



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...onsigned081204,1,3109119.story?coll=orl-magic

Magic re-sign Stevenson. About time. I would imagine this is probably the last move of the off-season for Orlando. A pretty successful off-season given the circumstances.

From what I have heard Hill and Garrity have looked very good playing at Duke. Someone even said Garrity was throwing down dunks in the game, may have been Hill.

It is optimistic, but if Hill and Garrity can both come back full-time and if Cato and Battie stay healthy a majority of the season, this Orlando team could be pretty good.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good job, it would've been a mistake to let him go.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice. We're looking really good for next season if we remain healthy all year. We have some amazing depth, basically moving all of our remaining starters to the bench and bringing in a much better starting lineup. No excuses, we have to make the playoffs this season. 

PG: Francis/Nelson
SG: Mobley/Stevenson/Bogans
SF: Turkoglu/Hill/Garrity
PF: Howard/Battie
C: Cato/DeClercq

IR: Augmon, Bradley


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What do you think the depth chart looks like now?

Is Kasun on the squad?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> What do you think the depth chart looks like now?
> 
> Is Kasun on the squad?


He will probably be in training camp, but not sure if he will make the team. Of the guys hobo listed above, only Bradley isn't a lock to be on the roster opening day, so there isnt much room for other people.

If Orlando does bring anyone else in it will certainly be a big man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So if Bradley doesn't make the team, they have 2 spots available? 

I firmly expect Hill to be on IR and Augmon to take his place.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> So if Bradley doesn't make the team, they have 2 spots available?
> 
> I firmly expect Hill to be on IR and Augmon to take his place.


Even if Hill doesnt make it the whole season, I dont expect him on the IR at the beginning of the season. They plan to bring him along very cautiously to begin with, which is actually the opposite of what I would do. Hell, i'd play him 35 mins a game during the preseason to really see if he'll hold up. I would want to know when the season started if he was going to make it or not, especially since if he is forced out within the first 10 games Orlando can get cap relief sometime in 2005.

Orlando would only have money to sign people to the minimum. I'm not sure what Kasun is making overseas, but the minimum might not be enough to get him to sign over here if he has any sort of buyout. Not sure what other big man possibilities there are out there, especially at the minimum.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

this move is iffy. now we have 3 shooting guards in mobley, bogans and stevenson. bogans has been doing well in summer league play, and the resigning of stevenson sets bogans back in terms of him getting minutes this year. dont get me wrong, i like all 3 guys, but I like bogans more than stevenson right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unbiased</b>!
> this move is iffy. now we have 3 shooting guards in mobley, bogans and stevenson. bogans has been doing well in summer league play, and the resigning of stevenson sets bogans back in terms of him getting minutes this year. dont get me wrong, i like all 3 guys, but I like bogans more than stevenson right now.


I think it is a good signing. Like they have said they would, they are approaching the off-season assuming they will get nothing from Grant Hill.

If Hill goes down again, Bogans would be the main backup at SF to Hedo (assuming Hedo starts). DeShawn would probably be the main backup at SG, with Nelson backing up PG. Augmon would play some mins at SG and SF, probably limited.

If Hill does come back, then Stevenson probably wont get too many mins, but he is capable of playing emergency mins at PG and SF, as well as his normal SG. Plus, we all assume that Nelson will be ready to be the full-time PG backup, which he might not be, who knows. So if he pulls a Reece Gaines, Stevenson could handle PG in limited mins.

Plus, the dude came at a bargain price of around 1 mil, which is like pennies in NBA contract terms.

Orlando's depth on the wings is very deep. Oh, and add to that that he is still very young (23,24?) and could still improve quite a bit.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it is a good signing. Like they have said they would, they are approaching the off-season assuming they will get nothing from Grant Hill.
> ...


I agree. And the good thing about having Jameer Nelson as our backup PG is that even if he pulls a Reece Gaines, we have an all-star PG capable of playing 40 minutes a game at the point as opposed to Tyronn Lue. If Nelson totally bombs(I seriously doubt he will) we really don't have much to worry about because of Francis, as well as having Mobley and Stevenson. Stevenson played some PG last season, and most people forget Cuttino Mobley started at point guard for Houston in his rookie season. Granted, Mobley and Stevenson are best suited at the 2(and some will argue Francis is too), but they are certainly capable of playing 8-10 minutes a game that they need to.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

A little added info on DeShawn -

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...-stevenson,1,5579113.htmlstory?coll=orl-magic


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

great signing by the magic they just keep addin more depth...by now its a guaranteed playoff team fo sho


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Although I still think the magic won't make the playoffs, signing Stevenson is a good move long-term but in my perspective not totally huge. Yes Stevenson is a good role player but he just adds another player at the guard which is not exactly Orlando's top of the priority list.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> Although I still think the magic won't make the playoffs, signing Stevenson is a good move long-term but in my perspective not totally huge. Yes Stevenson is a good role player but he just adds another player at the guard which is not exactly Orlando's top of the priority list.


You can't ever have enough depth. A guy like Stevenson is very valuable because he can play the PG for spurts of time, and obviously he's capable of playing the 2/3 spots. I really think he could be a much better player than he is right now if he was more aggressive. He's way too passive out on the court, he needs to attack the basket more often and look for his shot. Sometimes I forget he's even on the court. Now that his role is diminished, I think he'll thrive playing backup minutes where he's not expected to carry the offensive load, just throw in the occassional bucket.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

It's true you can't have enough depth, but the Magic have 4 more guards that are more valuabule to them so it's not a major signing.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> It's true you can't have enough depth, but the Magic have 4 more guards that are more valuabule to them so it's not a major signing.


We're not talking about actual value here, that really doesn't matter. What matters is production, where only Francis and Mobley are definitely going to give the Magic more of this season. Stevenson is going to be one of the first guys off the bench for the Magic for sure, he's still going to be a key guy on this years squad.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

you make a good point, but don't you think they'll be pulling him off the bench third behind the other 2 guards when/if Nelson proves himself?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> you make a good point, but don't you think they'll be pulling him off the bench third behind the other 2 guards when/if Nelson proves himself?


No doubt Nelson is the first option off the bench at PG, but Stevenson is at the level of Keith Bogans in my opinion. Neither is definitely better than the other, either one could easily win the backup SG job, or it could change depending on the situation. If the Magic were doing well offensively but need someone to go out there and stop the opposing teams SG, I think the Magic send Bogans out there first off the bench. If they need some athleticism or scoring, I think DeShawn would get the call. Point it, it's nice to have both of them to call on when needed.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

You are saying that we are well prepared to bring good guards off the bench but wher do you think Bogans-Stevenson-Nelson rank?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> You are saying that we are well prepared to bring good guards off the bench but wher do you think Bogans-Stevenson-Nelson rank?


Rank? In terms of what? Against each other, you mean what order do I think they'll come off the bench in?

*Steve Francis*: Jameer Nelson -- (DeShawn Stevenson, Cuttino Mobley)
*Cuttino Mobley*: DeShawn Stevenson -- (Keith Bogans)
*Hedo Turkoglu*: Grant Hill -- (DeShawn Stevenson, Keith Bogans, Pat Garrity, Stacey Augmon)


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Here is some more Stevenson Info:

Bio 



> NBA Comparison: Michael Jordan
> Strengths: Special player. Extremly gifted athlete. Great ball handler. Very advanced shooter and scorer for his age. A showstopper. Can play the 1 or 2. Won the McDonald's High School dunk contest. Super character. As NBA ready as any HS player in his class.


Scouting Report 

Personally, all this guy needs is PT, if Mobley gets injured, this guy will suprise. Great move for the Magic long term, but its a bad move for Stevenson, there had too be somewhere where he could get more PT maybe a starting job. Great move though.

BFreak.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

maybe we're looking to move mobley when the 2 month thing expires or if the staff were confident that stevenson and bogans could handle the job. i just dont see mobley and francis as long term fixtures.


----------



## Wondah_Woman (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Here is some more Stevenson Info:
> 
> Bio
> ...



good signing for the magic no matter which way you put it. more depth, and a guy who has only upside. 

btw...who wrote that scouting report? lol @ great character. didn't he get in trouble for messing with underage girls?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wondah_Woman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes he did and got out of it


----------

